# whatchu listening to  right now?



## BlunderWoman (Feb 10, 2016)

I got nostalgic I'm listening to this...


----------



## Falcon (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm listening to the sparrows chirping in my bird feeder.  A nice, calming sound.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 10, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I'm listening to the sparrows chirping in my bird feeder.  A nice, calming sound.



very nice


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2016)

I am also listening to birds chirping, but also to Aljazeera on tv.

Edit:  now listening to a Thai tv station and I haven't a clue what they are saying.  No clue why hubby has it on.


----------



## jujube (Feb 10, 2016)

The snoring coming from the other room.  The S.E. has the ability to fall asleep about five seconds after his head hits the pillow.  I hate him on a nightly basis.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2016)

Jujube, my hubby doesn't usually snore but he does fall asleep within 5 minutes of his head hitting the pillow.  I'm jealous.  He says it's because his conscious is clear.  Eejit.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 27, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I got nostalgic I'm listening to this...



Me, too, Blunderwoman...all the sudden this song popped into my mind.  (Don't ya just love YouTube! You can find almost anything.)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2017)

Listening and learning, take a minute to read about the meaning of the song.

http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=67


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 23, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Listening and learning, take a minute to read about the meaning of the song.
> 
> http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=67



I don't know if you ever watched the X-Files but there was a great episode that featured this song. Chris Carter tried to get Cher on the show to sing it but she wasn't able to so they had to settle for a look alike. So ..this song always reminds me of that great episode.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 24, 2017)

I remember!


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Sep 24, 2017)

Right now Patsy Cline and all her hits on you tube!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Linda W. (Sep 27, 2017)

Just got this...amazing!
http://www.musiconvinyl.com/catalog/marvin-gaye/collected


----------

